# mini GTG at the Papasin's - Nov. 16, 2014



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

We hosted one last year since a friend who used to compete in the 90s was in town and wanted to hear a few cars in the neighborhood (so to speak). We were pleasantly surprised how many cars came at relatively short notice. A few have asked if we could do it again, and now that we are back from World Finals and a long business trip for MrsPapasin and starting to recover some, we talked it over with a few folks and have finally decided on a date.

Where:
At our house in Cupertino, CA - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here.

When:
Sunday, 16 November 2014 - 2:00pm - 6:00pm

Food:
Probably snack items - if folks are interested, we might go ahead and order take out for dinner.

Attendees:
1) Richard (papasin) - Civic SI sedan
1a) Papasin Honda Odyssey
2) Linda (MrsPapasin) - Smart
3) shinjohn - Pilot
4) Tom (tjsbwarbrick) - Mercedes
5) David (teldzc1) - Accord
6) Jeff (jhunter936) - Volvo
7) Bret (PPI-Art-Collector) - ?
8) Dominic (Golden Ear) - Kat's (Dom's wife) SQ Tahoe (eager to see the install and hear it!  )
9) Mike (Lycancatt)
10) Justin (Jazzi) - VW Golf
11) Dustin (rton20s) - Scion XB [maybe]
12) Mario (ECLIPSEsqfan) - Accord
13) ...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes I am in but no idea what I will drive yet....not that it matters at this time. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

This is a "No Cat" GTG yes?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> This is a "No Cat" GTG yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cannot promise that.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I will be in the area and would like to attend. I can't commit at this time as I'm not sure of my other commitments but I will check in when I have a better view of our schedules.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Guy said:


> I will be in the area and would like to attend. I can't commit at this time as I'm not sure of my other commitments but I will check in when I have a better view of our schedules.



No prob.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Lookin' forward to it. Let me know if I can bring anything.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

shinjohn said:


> Lookin' forward to it. Let me know if I can bring anything.



Thanks. I know what Bing and JOey would want you to bring!   lol Let me check with Linda and will post up some "desirements" for people if they want to volunteer some snack items.

I think in general though, people should bring a disc that they are familiar with and want to take a listen to. That is usually helpful IME.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't think I'll be able to make it to this one, being on a Sunday and a bit of a drive. Have fun without me though!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Don't think I'll be able to make it to this one, being on a Sunday and a bit of a drive. Have fun without me though!


Well if you're not coming then I won't bring the banner. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I've actually been talking to the wife, and we might be able to make it after all. The 2-6 time frame could work for us and I'm sure our little Hutsell would love to play with his little Papasin friends again. 

We're playing it by ear and should know better close to the date. Richard, you might want to keep some space about the size of a couple of quarts of ice cream available in your freezer, just in case. 

And if we both make it Bret, there will definitely be a quart just for you.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

10) me!

I'm happy to do a little presentation on crossovers, gain, time alignment, tuning, or something else reasonable.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Richard, you might want to keep some space about the size of a couple of quarts of ice cream available in your freezer, just in case.


Will do...I'm sure if there isn't room we'll make some! 



Jazzi said:


> 10) me!
> 
> I'm happy to do a little presentation on crossovers, gain, time alignment, tuning, or something else reasonable.


Awesome Justin. I defer to others that may want to chime in if there's something specific they want discussed. Justin, just let me know if there's anything you need and hopefully we have what you might need.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I've actually been talking to the wife, and we might be able to make it after all. The 2-6 time frame could work for us and I'm sure our little Hutsell would love to play with his little Papasin friends again.
> 
> We're playing it by ear and should know better close to the date. Richard, you might want to keep some space about the size of a couple of quarts of ice cream available in your freezer, just in case.
> 
> And if we both make it Bret, there will definitely be a quart just for you.


I'll have my $$$ ready. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'll have my $$$ ready.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


You're already paid up.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> You're already paid up.


epper: epper: epper:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

I hope to attend and will most likely be able to. 
Jamie and I got an 2007 Accord EXL V6 6Spd Coupe this year and I would love some advice from you all to compliment the wonderful company.
Very much looking forward to another listen in your car Richard, not heard it since last years' get together at Bing's shop.
Also very excited to have a listen to Linda's Smart car after seeing all the work that has gone into it since last year.

If there is anything that I can bring or make, please let me know.
If I may make a suggestion, I did just recently learn to make my mother's Pecan Pie recipe and it is quite delicious.  If anyone is interested in that, I can make one for the get together.

- Mario


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BTW, I am thinking of bring the wife to this one.
If the oven is available, her Chex Mix recipe is amazing and always a hit.
All she would have to do it heat it up since it's best hot. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> BTW, I am thinking of bring the wife to this one.
> If the oven is available, her Chex Mix recipe is amazing and always a hit.
> All she would have to do it heat it up since it's best hot.
> 
> ...


Spouses are definitely welcome! And the oven can be made available...MrsPapasin might have some baking ideas as well but I'll let her chime in after I talk to her later (see more below).



ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> I hope to attend and will most likely be able to.
> Jamie and I got an 2007 Accord EXL V6 6Spd Coupe this year and I would love some advice from you all to compliment the wonderful company.
> Very much looking forward to another listen in your car Richard, not heard it since last years' get together at Bing's shop.
> Also very excited to have a listen to Linda's Smart car after seeing all the work that has gone into it since last year.
> ...


Look forward to seeing you again Mario! The Civic has evolved since you last heard it, definitely welcome to take another listen!  And if I recall correctly, Linda's Smart was undergoing Phase 2 of its rebuild with JT and why it wasn't available last year during Bing's GTG.

The pie sounds great to me.  Wow, we might have some fantastic Chex Mix, ice cream and pecan pie....hmmm, all we need is some world class BBQ. I wonder if we know anyone who is good at that sort of thing in the area. :surprised:   (j/k)

Ok, in all seriousness, I guess we maybe surpassing the definition of a mini GTG (if there is a definition for one), but that's perfectly ok. We should have plenty of room in our lane. I suggest we start a short little list of what people are volunteering to bring. Below are some suggested categories, but I'd like to emphasize that bringing something is very much optional but if you'd like to share something, I'm not going to say no. 

Chips & Dip: Golden Ear
Drinks: shinjohn
Ice cream: rton20s (Taking flavor requests?)
Chex mix: MrsPPI-Art-Collector
Pie: ECLIPSsqfan (pecan pie)
Cookies, fruit, veggies: MrsPapasin

I think MrsPapasin might volunteer to bake some cookies, but I don't want to speak for her. :blush: We'll discuss further tonight and one of us will chime in what else we might be missing.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in and can bring something to share. Just let me know what what you'd like.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I got chips!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> I got chips!



& dip?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

You know it!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I'm looking forward to seeing you all! Great to see there will be many couples and families coming to this gtg. 

I'll bake chocolate chip cookies and have some healthier fare on hand like fruit and veggies. Anyone is welcome to use the kitchen as needed.

Dustin, if you guys can make peppermint ice cream, I'll take an order of that, but maybe it's still a little early for that.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

papasin said:


> hmmm, all we need is some world class BBQ. I wonder if we know anyone who is good at that sort of thing in the area. :surprised:   (j/k)


You guys tell me. If you really want to eat during the meat (haha, see what I did there?) something could definitely be arranged..... Otherwise, I don't see anyone volunteering for beverages yet so I'd be glad to bring a cooler with both adult and non-adult beverages. 

p.s. - Any chef preparing BBQ must have at least a quart of ice cream to take home with.  Just saying'


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

I tried to get the wife to come with me as I think she would have fun and more so that she would get to meet you Linda, and see that car audio isn't just for "the boys" 
Unfortunately as of now she says she can not take the time off from work.

I will be there for sure. With some awesome Pecan Pie to share.

Golden Ear, be nice to see you again as well my friend!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> Ice cream: rton20s (Taking flavor requests?)


I'll always entertain flavor requests! Delivering is a different story.  It will depend on the wife's workload leading up to it. 



MrsPapasin said:


> Dustin, if you guys can make peppermint ice cream, I'll take an order of that, but maybe it's still a little early for that.


Plain peppermint, mint chip or dark chocolate mint? I believe we have everything we need on hand to make all three. (Or another variation if you had something else in mind.) 



shinjohn said:


> p.s. - Any chef preparing BBQ must have at least a quart of ice cream to take home with.  Just saying'


Does the chef preparing BBQ have any preference on flavor? 

I'll be talking to my wife today about whether or not we're going. Once that is established, I'll convince her to make all the ice cream.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Golden Ear, be nice to see you again as well my friend!


Mario, it'll be great to see you too, my friend! It's probably been about 2 years now hasn't it?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> This is a "No Cat" GTG yes?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


..hi..meow..

lol


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> I tried to get the wife to come with me as I think she would have fun and more so that she would get to meet you Linda, and see that car audio isn't just for "the boys"
> Unfortunately as of now she says she can not take the time off from work.



Thanks for trying to get the wife to attend. Hope to meet her someday! 




rton20s said:


> Plain peppermint, mint chip or dark chocolate mint? I believe we have everything we need on hand to make all three. (Or another variation if you had something else in mind.)



I'm thinking of peppermint candy cane. If you do decide to come and your wife can make them I'd like pumpkin ice cream and cranberry sorbet as well.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> Mario, it'll be great to see you too, my friend! It's probably been about 2 years now hasn't it?


Pretty close, yes. Sadly. But now we get to hang out again, so it will be fun.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Lycancatt said:


> ..hi..meow..
> 
> lol


Ok, not every cat is banned. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Since I can no longer edit the OP, see below for consolidated info and updated attendee list.



papasin said:


> Where:
> At our house in Cupertino, CA - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here.
> 
> When:
> ...


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

This is gonna be good!!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Wow! That's a lot of people coming over.  Thanks everyone! It'll be cozy for sure. I look forward to seeing you all soon. 

We will also have face painting for kids from 3:30 to 5pm. Please let me know if you'll be bringing any kids who will want to participate in face painting if I don't know it already.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

anything else you guys might need me to bring? I'll have some cds to give away but can also spring for some kind of foodage if needed.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, that is some list of people. That is as much as we get down here including you Papasin's 

I heard you were going to have an SPL session as well

Have fun, wish I had the patience to drive up there on a Saturday and back on a Sunday but I am no road warrior.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> anything else you guys might need me to bring? I'll have some cds to give away but can also spring for some kind of foodage if needed.


CDs would be great Mike, and as for food, as mentioned, entirely optional. 



palldat said:


> Wow, that is some list of people. That is as much as we get down here including you Papasin's
> 
> I heard you were going to have an SPL session as well
> 
> Have fun, wish I had the patience to drive up there on a Saturday and back on a Sunday but I am no road warrior.


Yep, as I said in a few posts up I think the "mini" portion of this GTG is entirely out the window.

As for the SPL, if you're referring to the MK1 world championship vehicle Audrey drives around the block, we could probably get that going. Don't know if we're going to crank out 127dB again as it did during worlds. 

It's a quick drive up and down Paul. Really, we do it all the time. Just came back from Legoland this past weekend, so you can do it.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

The family and I may make it by towards the end to hang out. Would also love to get some ears on my two newly refreshed/rebuilt vehicles so which one to bring.... Hmmmm that is the question.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> The family and I may make it by towards the end to hang out. Would also love to get some ears on my two newly refreshed/rebuilt vehicles so which one to bring.... Hmmmm that is the question.


family include wife who drives? then both can make it.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Lycancatt said:


> family include wife who drives? then both can make it.


Wife is not confident enough to drive either vehicle. My truck is too big and the car is too much power. 

We will be coming back from Sacramento so if we come straight it will more than likely be the truck. If we stop by home and I come without them I will bring the car.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

wish I lived closer. Have a good time guys


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

what sort of car do you have? I like things with too much power


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Lycancatt said:


> what sort of car do you have? I like things with too much power


too much for her, just enough for me. 

'06 300 srt8.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

I'll make some ribs in addition to cookies.  



Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> The family and I may make it by towards the end to hang out. Would also love to get some ears on my two newly refreshed/rebuilt vehicles so which one to bring.... Hmmmm that is the question.


Hi Kimo! Bring the kids if you can! We will have face painting from 3:30 to 5:00pm


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Where:
At our house in Cupertino, CA - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here.

When:
Sunday, 16 November 2014 - 1:00pm - 6:00pm

Food:

Chips & Dip: Golden Ear
Pasta salad: Alrojoca
BBQ chicken wings: jhunter936
Drinks: shinjohn
Ice cream: rton20s
Chex mix: MrsPPI-Art-Collector
Pie: ECLIPSsqfan (pecan pie)
Cookies, fruit, veggies, Ribs: MrsPapasin

If folks are interested, we might go ahead and order take out for dinner.

Attendees:
1) Richard (papasin) - Civic SI sedan
1a) Papasin Honda Odyssey
2) Linda (MrsPapasin) - Smart
3) shinjohn - Pilot
4) Tom (tjsbwarbrick) - Mercedes
5) David (teldzc1) - Accord
6) Jeff (jhunter936) - Volvo
7) Bret (PPI-Art-Collector) - Honda Fit
8) Dominic (Golden Ear) - Kat's (Dom's wife) SQ Tahoe (eager to see the install and hear it!)
9) Mike (Lycancatt)
10) Justin (Jazzi) - VW Golf
11) Dustin (rton20s) - Scion XB
12) Mario (ECLIPSEsqfan) - Accord
13) Scott (zql8tr)
14) Phong (spag_bace) - Solara
15) Al (Alrojoca) - Pickup truck
16) Kimo (Team Bassick - Kimo) - Pickup truck or SRT8 [maybe]
17) ...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Last call for ice cream flavor requests! 

We have Mrs. Papasin's and PPI Art Hunter's orders, but no one has mentioned a flavor they would like to have for the GTG. If we don't get any response, you get what you get.  

We'll also probably be bringing the wife's car at this point. I'm still stuck chasing gremlins in my own car and her xB is currently capable of carrying more stuff without issue. So, if anyone wants to hear a first gen xB with a single under-seat 10 and Alpine CDE-147BT pushing stock speakers that hasn't been tuned, you're welcome to get a demo.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

rton20s said:


> Last call for ice cream flavor requests!
> 
> We have Mrs. Papasin's and PPI Art Hunter's orders, but no one has mentioned a flavor they would like to have for the GTG. If we don't get any response, you get what you get.
> 
> We'll also probably be bringing the wife's car at this point. I'm still stuck chasing gremlins in my own car and her xB is currently capable of carrying more stuff without issue. So, if anyone wants to hear a first gen xB with a single under-seat 10 and Alpine CDE-147BT pushing stock speakers that hasn't been tuned, you're welcome to get a demo.


I have always missed the Ice Cream. I hope to be able to make this just for the ice cream. LOL


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Since you're begging for requests ... mint chocolate chip?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Or some of that stout that Hoptologist got to try


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Man I wish I could make it. You guys will have to take lots of pics instead.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Man I wish I could make it. You guys will have to take lots of pics instead.


Don't worry, I'll take plenty of selfies


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Golden Ear said:


> Don't worry, I'll take plenty of selfies


That's exactly what we were looking for!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Come on up guys. Two more cars isn't going to matter at this point.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Come on up guys. Two more cars isn't going to matter at this point.


What time do you want us to start showing up Richard?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> What time do you want us to start showing up Richard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shortly before 2pm on SUNDAY should be ok. If folks show up tomorrow, I'll have folks help mow the lawn, etc. 

In all seriousness, I'll try to have a couple of our cars around the corner of the house to strategically reserve spots. We live on a corner house of a lane, and across the house should also be empty and we should be able to fit 3 cars on the driveway...so hopefully we'll all have folks congregated.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

papasin said:


> Come on up guys. Two more cars isn't going to matter at this point.


I probably would have been able to but I already was in Oakland this week for a concert, so I gotta stick around this weekend.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I probably would have been able to but I already was in Oakland this week for a concert, so I gotta stick around this weekend.



No worries Chris. There's the 12/6 meet/comp the other direction in a couple weeks.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry. None of the stout yet. 

As of now we plan to bring mint chip, chocolate w/ peanut butter and vanilla bean.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

We can park around the corner as well. No one needs to be subjected to the wife's stock stereo.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Shortly before 2pm on SUNDAY should be ok. If folks show up tomorrow, I'll have folks help mow the lawn, etc.
> 
> In all seriousness, I'll try to have a couple of our cars around the corner of the house to strategically reserve spots. We live on a corner house of a lane, and across the house should also be empty and we should be able to fit 3 cars on the driveway...so hopefully we'll all have folks congregated.


That late? 
It gets dark at 5:30 now.
Plus the trip back home makes for a very late night.
Just my .02. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That late?
> 
> It gets dark at 5:30 now.
> 
> ...



The OP always had that as the time Bret. A few folks (including us) have Sunday morning activities and some already have lunch plans. As for getting dark, well, don't need light to listen to cars, right?


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

rton20s said:


> Sorry. None of the stout yet.
> 
> 
> 
> As of now we plan to bring mint chip, chocolate w/ peanut butter and vanilla bean.



Would it be ok to ask if you could not bring the chocolate with peanut butter ice cream. Our son is allergic to peanuts so I worry cross contamination between the flavors may occur when serving the ice cream. Sorry I know such party poopers.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Golden Ear said:


> Or some of that stout that Hoptologist got to try


Muahaha :biggrinflip::tongue3::evilgrin::cwm27:

Have fun guys


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

I hating life with this retail schedule lol; I miss out on all the good events!
Enjoy the cars/food guys


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

DRTHJTA said:


> That's exactly what we were looking for!


I had a feeling

I'm seriously excited about this gtg guys. I wish more of y'all could make it but am glad for those that'll be there.

David (Hoptologist), are you coming?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Weather is looking good, perfect for listening to cars!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Weather is looking good, perfect for listening to cars!





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

I look forward to it. (Not my car of course the Honda is stock with a parrot unit)

I'm going to get started baking in about 2 hours.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, going to shift the start time an hour earlier since Bret twisted my arm.  

Actually, another reason is we found out today that the house across the street is for sale and is hosting an open house starting at 1pm. So that may complicate parking further if we started at 2. I recommend those that have cars that they want to demo to come earlier rather than later. There should be plenty of parking up our lane, but that maybe a little further from the house. Suggest parking across the street facing our garage or along the street in the front or on the side of our house. We will have an EZ-up in front of the house so it should be obvious. 

Bret, can you also update the OP with the new start time?

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow!

Where:
At our house in Cupertino, CA - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here.

When:
Sunday, 16 November 2014 - *1:00pm - 6:00pm*

Food:

Chips & Dip: Golden Ear
Pasta salad: Alrojoca
BBQ chicken wings: jhunter936
Drinks: shinjohn
Ice cream: rton20s
Chex mix: MrsPPI-Art-Collector
Pie: ECLIPSsqfan (pecan pie)
Cookies, fruit, veggies, Ribs: MrsPapasin

If folks are interested, we might go ahead and order take out for dinner.

Attendees:
1) Richard (papasin) - Civic SI sedan
1a) Papasin Honda Odyssey
2) Linda (MrsPapasin) - Smart
3) shinjohn - Pilot
4) Tom (tjsbwarbrick) - Mercedes
5) David (teldzc1) - Accord
6) Jeff (jhunter936) - Volvo
7) Bret (PPI-Art-Collector) - Honda Fit
8) Dominic (Golden Ear) - Kat's (Dom's wife) SQ Tahoe (eager to see the install and hear it!)
9) Mike (Lycancatt)
10) Justin (Jazzi) - VW Golf
11) Dustin (rton20s) - Scion XB
12) Mario (ECLIPSEsqfan) - Accord
13) Scott (zql8tr)
14) Phong (spag_bace) - Solara
15) Al (Alrojoca) - Pickup truck
16) Kimo (Team Bassick - Kimo) - Pickup truck or SRT8 [maybe]
17) ...


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I should be able to get there between 2:30 & 3. Can't wait to see you all!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i would be so excited to pull up to an open house and see a dozen or so show cars parked across the street for a GTG. I wouldn't even need to tour the house in order to buy it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

YAY!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> i would be so excited to pull up to an open house and see a dozen or so show cars parked across the street for a GTG. I wouldn't even need to tour the house in order to buy it.



We took a look at the house today out of curiosity. You might faint if you saw the asking price.

EDIT: It is also not unheard of for people to bid well over asking in this area.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Linda, I just saw your post about the chocolate peanut butter ice cream. We can completely understand and would be happy to accommodate. The last batch (Bret's) is finishing up now. If we have another quart of something else to bring along, we will. 

This just means I get to keep the chocolate peanut butter for myself! . My wife will probably think I forgot to tell her on purpose.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Linda, I just saw your post about the chocolate peanut butter ice cream. We can completely understand and would be happy to accommodate. The last batch (Bret's) is finishing up now. If we have another quart of something else to bring along, we will.
> 
> This just means I get to keep the chocolate peanut butter for myself! . My wife will probably think I forgot to tell her on purpose.


Thanks for going to all the trouble buddy. 
Time for bed so I can get up early and drive all the way to the bay. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Golden Ear said:


> I had a feeling
> 
> I'm seriously excited about this gtg guys. I wish more of y'all could make it but am glad for those that'll be there.
> 
> David (Hoptologist), are you coming?


Only in spirit form :disguise::shifty::square:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

On our way. 
See you all soon. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

We're heading out in just a couple minutes as well. We planned to leave much earlier, but a rough night = a late start. . See you all in a couple of hours.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

What a great gtg! Thank you so much Papasin family for hosting!! The food was delicious and Mario's pecan pie was amazing. I couldn't stop eating so I got my wife to feed it to me while I drove us home:laugh:
Thanks, Lycancat, for touching up my tune!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

your very welcome!

I ate a lot of that pie too! twas da bomb

Was great to hear some cool cars I'd heard before, and a few I hadn't.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> What a great gtg! Thank you so much Papasin family for hosting!! The food was delicious and Mario's pecan pie was amazing. I couldn't stop eating so I got my wife to feed it to me while I drove us home:laugh:
> Thanks, Lycancat, for touching up my tune!


How did it come out?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Linda and I had a fantastic time seeing all of you again and listening to most everyone's cars.
I think I managed to get five decent demos in this afternoon.
Everyone has really amp'd up their game to the point that the word impressed just doesn't even come close. 
Great job to all that showed up bearing food and drink.
Also I would like to take a moment and especially thank Mrs. Papasin for her time spent with my wife demonstrating her Smart.
Because of this my wife now has a new understanding and appreciation for what I am trying to accomplish and I am sure won me bonus points I can cash in later when I tell I need to spend $$$ on the next missing piece of the Suburban sound puzzle. :thumbsup:


Bret & Linda
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> What a great gtg! Thank you so much Papasin family for hosting!! The food was delicious and Mario's pecan pie was amazing. I couldn't stop eating so I got my wife to feed it to me while I drove us home:laugh:
> Thanks, Lycancat, for touching up my tune!


Dom,
It was a true pleasure to catch up with you again and meet Kat and your wonderful family. Thanks for listening to me ramble on and I am really happy that you enjoyed the pie! I will have to take requests for next time and see if I can step up my game in the kitchen. 



Lycancatt said:


> your very welcome!
> 
> I ate a lot of that pie too! twas da bomb
> 
> Was great to hear some cool cars I'd heard before, and a few I hadn't.


It was wonderful to meet you Mike and I am happy you enjoyed the pie! Thank you as well for the CD! I tried to play it in the Honda, but for some reason it wouldn't read so I am going to try it on the PC in a bit here. Very much looking forward to hearing your track selection. Maybe one of these times I will bring my little Spinx Cat, Cinder so that you can meet him. I think you would get on with him well.

I had a lovely time listening to every ones' cars and getting to catch up with old friends and new. Richard and Linda put a lot of hard work into making everything so nice, it was deeply appreciated. They even made sure I got some orange juice and a banana in me before I left when my blood sugar crashed and Linda sent me home with another OJ, a banana and some cookies just in case. I felt spoiled. 

Brett, it was great to see you again and to meet Linda and thank you for sharing that cool banner with us. It was a work of love and should be treated as such.

David, thanks for showing me your Accord, it was nice to see that something can actually be done with these silly things. 

Dustin, it was great to see you again! Shinjohn was in and out but it was great to see him too. 

Scott (it was the name on the shirt so I assume it is correct, if not please tell me  ) 
Don't forget to look up the model number of your old HDD so that you can replace the control board and get you old photos off of it.

Getting to listen to Jazzy's car and Jeff's Volvo and the Smart and the Honda and that sleeper ass minivan.. The whole experience was awesome. 
Friends, food and fun. Not a bad way to spend a Sunday. 

Thank you to everyone.

- Mario


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Definitely a great GTG. Even my wife and son had a great time! Richard and Linda, you guys were excellent hosts! Thank you guys so much for all you do. My boy absolutely loves getting to hang at with your' and Dom & Cat's kids. He was so excited that that they all took him under their wing and treated him like one of the crew. He was already asking when he could play with them all again before we even made it to the freeway. 

And thanks to everyone for the demos. I don't know how they do it, but it seems the Papasin cars sound better every time I hear them. Dominic, that Tahoe has huge potential! I look forward to hearing it after you've had some more time to get it tuned. Unfortunately, we had to get on the road to get my son home so I never did get a chance to hear Jeff's Volvo. So, once again, "next time." 

Thanks also to everyone for all of the great food. Unfortunately, the wife and I didn't get to try the pie Mario (we're trying to maintain a grain free diet), but my son polished off a piece. 

For all of the NorCal and SoCal folks, I think I'm going to start working on something in central California. It will be a bit of a drive from either end of the state, but hopefully close enough to draw decent attendance from both ends.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Who took pics and why haven't they posted them yet? Fatigue is no excuse!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

ECLIPSEsqfan
sorry about the cd, had nothing but problems with my burner which I didn't discover till I was already at the gtg. burned 15 copies to give out as party favors and only 7 were good..possibly only 6 now? I'm local in san jose so if you are too, you'd be welcome to come by and get a new copy
D


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Definitely a great GTG. Even my wife and son had a great time! Richard and Linda, you guys were excellent hosts! Thank you guys so much for all you do. My boy absolutely loves getting to hang at with your' and Dom & Cat's kids. He was so excited that that they all took him under their wing and treated him like one of the crew. He was already asking when he could play with them all again before we even made it to the freeway.
> 
> 
> Thanks also to everyone for all of the great food. Unfortunately, the wife and I didn't get to try the pie Mario (we're trying to maintain a grain free diet), but my son polished off a piece.


I'm toying with the idea of making a big batch of English Toffee before Christmas. PM me your address and I'll send some over for you and the wife.
Or some Peanut Brittle if you prefer. I just really enjoy cooking. 



Lycancatt said:


> ECLIPSEsqfan
> sorry about the cd, had nothing but problems with my burner which I didn't discover till I was already at the gtg. burned 15 copies to give out as party favors and only 7 were good..possibly only 6 now? I'm local in san jose so if you are too, you'd be welcome to come by and get a new copy
> D


I'm up in Napa, but we can get together before next year or so for sure. 
I would love to listen to some of your music collection and listen to your approach to tuning. I love learning as well as good company, so a 2 hour trip is no big if I have the car for the weekend. Let me know.


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

Richard and Linda, thanks again for hosting. It was great to get some demos and to meet some locals behind the screen names. And also sample some great food!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for the party Richard and Linda and *thanks for the food and dessert I enjoyed, that ice scream is very good, the flavor is good and strong in a very good way.

It was great to listen to Richard's car for the first time. Thanks Linda for listening to my truck, and get your opinion about it. Thanks Mike for spending a lot of time helping to tune my sound, my wife already noticed the improvement. *I forgot to ask for a CD and I think I could have given you one of my demos also that has different types of music, hopefully next time we can do that.

Thanks Justin for answering some technical questions I had, and let me listen to your car again it sounds even better now

It was great to see more kids happier playing together, thanks Justin and Linda for getting my wife to listen to your cars.

Great to meet you Mario, I will PM you some extra links of music and threads*I think you may like based on our conversation.

Dominic thanks for your Demo, and as Dustin said, that new system has a lot of potential and I will want to listen to it again after Mike helped you tuned it.

Jeff ,John, Tom, it was nice to say hi and exchange a few words, I wil want to get a demo from you the next time we meet.

As usual time flies and I did not get to listen to other cars, and I'm sorry I did not spend time to meet or get to know *maybe 2 or 3 more people , it's hard sometimes to catch people alone or try to interrupt when they are with another person, or in demos.

Al


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Hoptologist said:


> Who took pics and why haven't they posted them yet? Fatigue is no excuse!



And not making the drive up is no excuse either!


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

papasin said:


> And not making the drive up is no excuse either!


Pulling that card, are we? Well shucks, I guess you got me there. :blush:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol. In all seriousness, thanks everyone for coming and glad everyone had fun for those that were able to make it! Pics are coming shortly from my better half.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> Thanks so much for the party Richard and Linda and *thanks for the food and dessert I enjoyed, that ice scream is very good, the flavor is good and strong in a very good way.


Thanks Al. Credit the ice cream though to rton20s and his wife. We aspire for our cars to be as good as their ice cream!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jhunter936 said:


> Richard and Linda, thanks again for hosting. It was great to get some demos and to meet some locals behind the screen names. And also sample some great food!


Thanks Jeff for coming, and speaking of food, those BBQ wings were fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> They even made sure I got some orange juice and a banana in me before I left when my blood sugar crashed and Linda sent me home with another OJ, a banana and some cookies just in case.


Mario, thanks for making the drive down and glad you made it home safe. Appreciate you sharing the pies, truly top notch.

I seem to see a common theme though from quite a few folks and would like to thank again those who were able to come out. In addition to incredible talent in the car audio hobby, there's some serious talent in the kitchen and that was for sure displayed today (or rather yesterday now that I post this). Just adds to the draw for future GTGs! :surprised: :blush:


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who came out to our little gtg and especially thanks to those that brought food or drink! I had a great time and appreciated the wives and kids who also came to hang out. It was really cool that the wives also participated in demoing cars. I enjoyed their company and appreciated them taking the time to demo the Smart. Hope they will come out again to the next event! It's always nice to see more families and couples attending these events. 

Mario, the pecan pie was absolutely delicious! I'm looking forward to the next event you'll be at which I hope will include both a pie and a car to demo.  

Dustin, thank you for bringing the Scion load full of ice cream! I'm looking forward to gobbling it all up at Thanksgiving. I'll try to remember to share with my family. 

Alrojoca, GoldenEar, and Jeff, thank you for the demo of your cars! Nice work and nice progress on all. Jeff, I'm really glad you came to this gtg and that we finally had a chance to listen to each others' car. I'm really happy for you on your state championship win in street. Your hard work paid off and is well deserved! 

I apologize that I didn't get a chance to listen to a few cars. David and Tom, I know you guys are local. Perhaps we can meet up sometime sooner rather than waiting for the next gtg. Richard and I would love to do that.

Ok without much further ado here's some pics that I took. 























































Bret sitting comfortably in the Smart. 


















Famed pecan pie! Delicious!


























































































Face Painting


























































































Bret's PPI artwork by Carol Hall Young.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like it was a really nice gtg. How great is that for the kids.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

looks like the Papasin brand is shooting for upscale, face painting for the kids is a powerful stroke of genius, and all that high quality grub!

I appreciated the Smart squeeze shot, being inserted into the mix and a personal accolade from a nobody on the internet, for putting together an American answer to Al Quaeda and the IS.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I only mentioned the pecan pie last nite because it was the last thing in my mouth. Hutsell's Homemade came thru with 3 delicious flavors of ice cream too. I agree with Richard, we like good food as much as good sounding cars lol. The ribs, chicken wings, pasta salad, and cookies were all delish. 

We really appreciate you guys getting the kids a face painter too! Mine didn't want to shower when they got home because they didn't want to wash it off:laugh:

Bret, the Tahoe already sounds better just after Mike making a couple tweaks. Jim did a fantastic job right after the build was completed but I didn't give the drivers time to break in and we didn't have a dashmat on at the time. Cat, my wife, was already excited to hear the difference.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Richard and Linda - thanks for hosting a great event. I had a great time.

Was really nice to meet everyone and just get to know people.

David


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

cajunner said:


> looks like the Papasin brand is shooting for upscale, face painting for the kids is a powerful stroke of genius, and all that high quality grub!
> 
> I appreciated the Smart squeeze shot, being inserted into the mix and a personal accolade from a nobody on the internet, for putting together an American answer to Al Quaeda and the IS.


Thanks for noticing Caji. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Great pics Linda. 
A few of those were early before the other half showed up so there were many many more present.
Looks like a missed a number of demos that I will have to make a concerted effort to correct next time. 

Well it's time to go to work. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Looking thru the pictures, this looked liked a cool GTG! I like the fact that the kids got involved. .. very cool!! Good looking food too!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Great GTG. Thanks esp. to Richard and Linda for hosting, and to all that brought awesome food (ice cream, pecan pie, ribs, etc...) to eat and great cars to listen to!
Awesome!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks like I missed a GREAT GTG......so bummed out. I got back into the Bay at 5:30 and had to go home to the wife and kids. I so need to make it out to one of these events.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes, great pics! (Looks like a very nice camera, whatever it is)

The food looked amazing! Are you sure this wasn't a food tasting event? Everything else looked pretty great too


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Man, those ribs and chicken wings were out of this world delicious!
Cooked to perfection. 
I didn't try the pasta salad because I know how much I love it and just a taste would not have been enough! LOL
Linda's cookies were a super tasty treat too.
It really was great to have all the kids there, they all were having so much fun and playing together. It made me smile to see it.
Again, it was a wonderful way to spend a Sunday, thank you to everyone who made it so much fun and special thanks to Richard and Linda for opening their home to us and hosting such a nice event. Very much looking forward to the next one.
- Mario


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

papasin said:


> Thanks Al. Credit the ice cream though to rton20s and his wife. We aspire for our cars to be as good as their ice cream!


Of course, everybody knows how good rton20s ice cream is, I did not mean not to mention or thanking rton20s for it


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Alrojoca said:


> Of course, everybody knows how good rton20s ice cream is, I did not mean not to mention or thanking rton20s for it


Too late....no ice cream for you next time. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Lol! More for me next time!

Ok, back to check the mirror again


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Hoptologist said:


> Yes, great pics! (Looks like a very nice camera, whatever it is)
> 
> 
> 
> The food looked amazing! Are you sure this wasn't a food tasting event? Everything else looked pretty great too



Camera is good, but the lens is key. 

As for a food event, the state championship for bbq will be held at the next event.   (inside joke with Shinjohn  )


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

^want to bring that lens down to help set up my new cartridge? Jk.

Looks like a good time, I'll see if I can't make the next one.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Too late....no ice cream for you next time.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR





Golden Ear said:


> Lol! More for me next time!
> 
> Ok, back to check the mirror again




:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

papasin said:


> Camera is good, but the lens is key.
> 
> As for a food event, the state championship for bbq will be held at the next event.   (inside joke with Shinjohn  )



We have discussed this idea on the SPL side as well of doing a BBQ/Car Audio Competition. Would be interesting.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

For those that came to this (and want to come again) or might have missed out (and want to redeem yourself  ), here we go again! 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/172265-gtg-papasins-feb-28-2015-a.html


----------



## JMichaels (Nov 17, 2006)

Ill be there for sure should be a good meet. Bringing the BMW and some grub.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

I already posted in the new thread, but I will be there. Really excited!


----------

